# Best smelling product



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

PB Natty Blue, didn't know whether to eat it or polish with it!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bouncers satsuma rock, once u smell it u will eat it


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Im a bit more hardcore it has to be iron x:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

AS Odourcon


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Dressing is also very nice..


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Simply Clean said:


> Im a bit more hardcore it has to be iron x:lol::lol::lol:


That stuff smells worse than a skunks jockstrap!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Dodo waxes for me :argie:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

chemical guys speed wipe !! smells like watermelon


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chemical Guys Maxi Suds (Almonds/Marzipan) or Autobrite Berry Blast Trim and Tyre gel (Berries)


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

DW charity wax for me :argie:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

suspal said:


> DW charity wax for me :argie:


+1 on this


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

a8tdi said:


> Meguiars Endurance Tyre Dressing is also very nice..


Yes, I too quite like its smell..


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Bit strange but love the smell of FK1000P!

But then, I like the smell of petrol too....I may have a problem.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

CG V7, tango :argie:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Panel wipe. Its addictive lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

dodo waxes for me. was sniffing bouncers VI earlier, its great to use too lol but i spend more time smelling it


----------



## wingbox (Sep 17, 2012)

I love last touch :wall:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

CarPro Eraser and AF Mint Rims :thumb:

Everytime I use Eraser I wonder what it tastes like. Smells like it might taste OK, but maybe I'm just strange :doublesho


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DW Valentine Wax.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaino All day long for me.:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I like neat onr


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Svisswax Shield is gorgeous !!! ... and so is their wheel cleaner I noticed today, oddly addictive


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

wingbox said:


> I love last touch :wall:


+1:thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am a bit weird. I think tardis is a lovely smell.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Zaino Z-16, AF Desire


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats easy,carpro eraser,best smelling product in detailing!.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Britemax Vantage I just had. 

I also love Virtus compounds in terms of in bottle appearance. I've never seen compounds with such lovely pastel colors, shiny appearance and mild and fresh scents.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Nattys Blue or Red and DW Charity Wax


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Britemax Blackmax


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Dw charity wax. Bouncers vanilla ice. RG black label smells awesome as does the Mitchell and King spa shampoo ( bakewell tart) that I have but that isn't as strong as the waxes. 
Last touch is a good shout too.


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

XXX Hardcore Paste Wax for me. 

:thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Zanio Z8. I could drink it....


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

Chemical guys stripper scent, I use it as aftershave.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

duragloss 901


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

I am beginning to wish I hadn't asked the question. I now want to go buy some of the products just to smell them..


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

Megs endurance tyre gel I love it


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

My daughter, 4.5yo, loves the smell of Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub. And thanks to Dodo that they can teach a kid what a Dodo is


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Godderz23 said:


> CG V7, tango :argie:


+1 this smells so amazing


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

apple smell of OCD Speed wax smells unreal.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Another for Duragloss 901 !!!!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Stripper Scent for me


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Mine would be 
Mint rims and illusion


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Autoglym Aqua Wax always reminds me of almond marzipan.


----------



## erkan (Jun 20, 2012)

swissvax best of show for me


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Zymol Glasur or Swissvax BOS


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Bouncer's Blue Lagoon - mine reminds me of jelly babies :thumb:


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm in love with the smell of kleen freaks wax, but I was in need of some QD so had to go to halfords for it & got meguiars QD that's my favorite because it reminds me of when I 1st started detailing.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

AF Finale and Spritz :argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours Wax
Dodo Juice Lime Prime 
Duragloss 901


----------



## waterbutler71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Honda glare or smartwax waxes....omg !!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

BoS, Zymol Destiny, Last Touch, Red Mist Tropical, Pete's 53, Rainforest Rub and Gtech Gwash are just a few I can remember that are all good enough to eat :argie:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nanolex washcoat


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Autoglym alloy wheel seal - green apple juice
Meguiars endurance gel - like grapes candy from Japan
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner - strong raspberry fruit concentrate juice!

Of course there are many other more! But those are my favourite! Because I love those fruits! Does anyone know any product smells like pineapple mango and peach lol?


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

AB cherry glaze !!!


----------



## Terryc101 (May 5, 2011)

Poorboys Black hole


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

PB nattys blue
Pb black hole
Bilberry


----------



## imsland (Apr 11, 2013)

C&G lava


----------



## Tiglet (Aug 5, 2012)

Angelwax double dark chocolate ...oh my


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> Of course there are many other more! But those are my favourite! Because I love those fruits! Does anyone know any product smells like pineapple mango and peach lol?


Haven't come across peach scented product yet.. Chemical Guys have Mangocello airfreshener, mango and lime.
Dodo have Low on Eau waterless wash that has a crazy strong pineapple scent.

My best smelling product out of the hundreds of sweetly scented detailing products would have to go to...

Swissvax Autobahn.. smells like cola cubes.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

AF Desire or Orchard Auto Care Perfection :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

knightstemplar said:


> duragloss 901


Yup, have to agree, best smelling by a country mile....reminds me of cherry brandy ice lollies as a kid.:argie:


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax.

Using it today as it can be used in direct sun and I didn't fancy a battle with my Vics Concours!

Smells halfway between crispy creme doughnuts and passion fruit. Its so good!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just a few of mine over the years...
Meguiars Soft Wash Gel mmmmm marzipan, And Shampoo Plus.
Megs Nxt wash and wax
Megs quick detailer and Last Touch

Nattys blue mmmm, reminds me of being at seaside those 10p in and twist and out pops your bubble gum 

CG XXX wax bananas

AutoGlym Shampoo, Apples
AutoGlym Ultra deep Shine smells good.

Victoria Concours Wax watermelons.

swisswax B,O,S peaches mmmmm.

cant wait to try eraser:thumb:


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

SmartWax Smart Dressing! Mmm coconut


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

suspal said:


> DW charity wax for me :argie:


+1! :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Meguires endurance tyre dressing.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

PB Natural Look, smells amazing!


----------



## MelodyPowell (Jun 1, 2013)

Prima Hydro Seal


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Angelwax Superior Automotive wash smells like bananas 
Car-Chem 1900:1 shampoo smells like Haribo strawbs sweets


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Autosmart Finish and Autosmart Wax. These smell Awesome.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

as long as it works, i've never been bothered by the smell.
am i abit strange? lol


----------



## amand (Oct 28, 2012)

IronX Cherry. lol


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

For me its rubbishboys juiced edition and dodojuice rainforest rub, they make my mouth water every time I use them.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

PB black hole, Mothers California gold QD or Megs UQW.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Auto finesse illusion


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Megs last touch


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Swissvax AutoBahn, Eraser


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Megs d301 wax, sweet sweet smell.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

migliore frutta wax, so zesty!!!!


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

dodo red mist

tempted to wear it as cologne


----------

